# Vm Special Requests



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

I have been in search of an Orange or Lemon that hits the spot... I couldn't find one until I spoke to @Oupa!

My parcel of Vapour Mountain Juices arrived this morning along with the Legends range and a few special requests I asked for... As always all the VM juices are smooth and understated and easy on the vape... sometimes the flavour in and out are slightly different and that's fun!

First I tried the Marshmallow and it's great! Certainly tastes like Marshmallow and @Oupa continues to impress me with his magic touch.

Then I tried the Orange and that is bang on target and finally I have a citrus that I consider good enough to fill a Nautilus! I tested it on a mPT2 at 3,9volts with an eGo-C Twist battery and can't wait to empty a Nautilus or even more exciting make a coil for my Kayfun and try the Orange in that! 

Now I need to clean some atomisers and make a coil so I can test the Legends range as well as Peach2 Rooibos and see what Menthol Ice 0mg is like!

Actually I told a bit of a lie because I already have Legends Dean in a Nautilus! Vapour production is awesome and the flavour explodes in your face but is still smooth and easy on the vape... I did start a review in the correct thread but messed it up and lost all my typing... there is little doubt that the Legends range is world class no question... I'm going to Vape Dean for the rest of the day in between my normal ADV and then report back. It's a complex taste with dark coffee coming through strong and while I'm still undecided whether it could be an ADV for me I keep finding myself reaching for it over and over again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

@vaalboy I think you are going to flip over Legends Dean Boet!


----------



## devdev (20/3/14)

On your recommendations I put through an order for VM Candyfloss Rob

Hopefully it and my Legends arrives today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
Am looking forward to the Dean - hoping its a deep dark rich coffee and not too milky


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been in search of an Orange or Lemon that hits the spot... I couldn't find one until I spoke to @Oupa!
> 
> My parcel of Vapour Mountain Juices arrived this morning along with the Legends range and a few special requests I asked for... As always all the VM juices are smooth and understated and easy on the vape... sometimes the flavour in and out are slightly different and that's fun!
> 
> ...


@Oupa certainly needs to make that Orange available commercially, he has threatened to do so for some time. No doubt it was way above the DIY one I sent you, which was made with a VM concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher
> Am looking forward to the Dean - hoping its a deep dark rich coffee and not too milky



That is a perfect description of it @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (20/3/14)

I think Orange lovers might enjoy the zestyness of the Legends Lee. I will also definitely add Orange to the Premium eLiquid line-up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Oupa said:


> I think Orange lovers might enjoy the zestyness of the Legends Lee. I will also definitely add Orange to the Premium eLiquid line-up



OK in that case Lee is next in the Nautilus or first on the Kayfun!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Give us an indication of the same flavour in both the Nautilus and the Kayfun.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> Give us an indication of the same flavour in both the Nautilus and the Kayfun.



So far the Nautilus wins but that's I think because my wick was suspect and my coil not positioned right... we'll test on the next wick and coil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @vaalboy I think you are going to flip over Legends Dean Boet!



Thanks @Rob Fisher. My order is en route so am anxious. Wife mistakenly took my HHV Heavenly T on her JHB trip today so I'm very grumpy as she is only back next week. Told her not to even think about vaping it.

I thought you went to Inanda today as I could have popped around to watch you build your coil?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I thought you went to Inanda today as I could have popped around to watch you build your coil?



I was gonna go but had a late night and then I got stuck on ecigssa!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher. My order is en route so am anxious. Wife mistakenly took my HHV Heavenly T on her JHB trip today so I'm very grumpy as she is only back next week.



If you wanna come fill little REO bottles with the new Legends Juice before yours arrives feel free!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vaalboy (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you wanna come fill little REO bottles with the new Legends Juice before yours arrives feel free!



Thanks Rob. Will touch sides tomorrow. I have a few empty 50ml bottles lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/3/14)

I have made you one of these DIY coil jigs and using some of @Reinhardt's IP have modified it to also do twisted coils. 0.9 on minime.

Takes a bit long to heat up 28 kanthal a bit too thick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I have made you one of these DIY coil jigs and using some of @Reinhardt's IP have modified it to also do twisted coils. 0.9 on minime.
> 
> Takes a bit long to heat up 28 kanthal a bit too thick.
> View attachment 2283
> View attachment 2285



Markus you are the MAN! Thanks!


----------

